#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  request to know about getting seat in nit

## annavarapuvenki

hi i got 
63901  all india rank 
all india category rank 46111 
state rank 8673 and category rank 5964 
please tel me the possibility to get seat in  NIT WARANGAL as i am form andhrapradesh





  Similar Threads: A request request AIEEE seat allotment 2012 | AIEEE exam seat allotment 2012 AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation Request.

----------


## cool.taniya

> hi i got 
> 63901 all india rank 
> all india category rank 46111 
> state rank 8673 and category rank 5964 
> please tel me the possibility to get seat in NIT WARANGAL as i am form andhrapradesh


Sadly u dont hav a chance dis year

----------

